# Warning - New Paypal Fraud



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

The scumbags trying to get your money are getting more sophisticated it seems.

Rather than asking you to "verify" your paypal information, they now send you a payment statement that looks like it's from paypal.
I can just see someone panicking and clicking on the link at the bottom to 'Dispute Transaction'
Click on the link below to see what I got - looks pretty authentic.
Paypal Fraud


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have been receiving and deleting these for the past couple of days. Since I don't have a PayPal account, I figure that it must either be spam or a scam.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

The easiest way to tell it's a phishing letter is the greeting - phishers use "Dear Paypal Member" as the salutation while PayPal uses Dear " Insert your account name here"

Same as eBay, get anything that says "Dear Ebay User" and it's a phisher at work


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

GOOD INFO! thanks...

(is that os9 krs?)


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

simon said:


> The easiest way to tell it's a phishing letter is the greeting - phishers use "Dear Paypal Member" as the salutation while PayPal uses Dear " Insert your account name here"
> 
> Same as eBay, get anything that says "Dear Ebay User" and it's a phisher at work


That is true.
However, I don't really find that very secure either. You'd be amazed how many people use their real names as their email address. Most of my friends do. So a Paypal scammer could take a bit of time to insert the name in the paypal message (where he can pick it up from the email address) to make it look even more legit.
I always just copy and paste the link they want you to click on into a word document and see what that says. In this "paypal" email the link was
http://skynet.domllacolen.cl:20/us/userverify/cgi-bin/webscr_cmd=_verify-run/index.htm 

I also just noticed that all my paypal receipt come from "int'l.paypal.com" wheras this one comes from "paypal.com"

So a number of subtle ways to tell (one can always inquire at paypal directly of course)......but on this one I could just see someone going into panic mode to retrieve their 'payment'.

I assume if you click on the link you are taken to a paypal look-alike page where you of course enter your user ID and password and then get the message back that your payment has been reversed.
I'm really itching to try that but I'm a bit nervous about getting some malware.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A friend of mine sent them the Nigerian prince's scam email as a reply, and sent along the scam pay pal email to the Nigerian prince...........along with the local RCMP. Personally, I just delete it ASAP.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

thejst said:


> GOOD INFO! thanks...
> 
> (is that os9 krs?)


Geee, you noticed  

I'm actually still using Outlook Express mail if you can believe it. This is strictly speaking classic.
My OS 9 somehow got wiped out when I upgraded within OS 10.2 to the latest version.
Couldn't get OS X mail to work in 10.2, so I'm still on OE. I'm waiting for this whole thing to crash one of these days. My poor Mac keeps switching back and forth from mail in OS 9 to OS 10.2 for my main use to OS 10.4 for playing around with and testing applications,

But I am backing up...hope you read this MacDoc


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I have Entourage with MS 2004 for my mac at work but Entourage doesn't want to play nice with our exchange server... yet MS Outlook 2001 works fine. So I'm using classic just to run that app on Tiger.


----------

